# r33 gtr bits needed



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

3 inch cat back exhaust no marks or dents
full interior carpet clean no holes
must be willing to post to ireland


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Mate

we have all this stuff!!! the gtr heritage centre


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Pm me price on a carpet


----------

